# Need Assassins Creed 2 Save Game file



## rajsujayks (Dec 30, 2010)

I was playing *Assassins Creed 2* in WindowsXP SP3 in my PC...Last week I upgraded from WindowsXP to Windows 7 but forgot to take a backup of the save games...I thought it was in My Documents (for which I regularly take a backup)  but it wasn't...I found out later that it was in C: drive which I had formatted...So if anyone is playing the game, I need the save game file in which *Ezio is in the beginning of Venice* (don't remember which memory sequence...)

Please help by passing me the file or atleast the link for one...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Rohan_B (Dec 30, 2010)

dude i have completed the game on my PC and I have only one SAVE file!! On my PS3 I think i am on the same stage as you are but I dont think that the PS3 Savegame can be converted to a PC one!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 30, 2010)

To have a Mission specific save file, you need to find a player who is playing the game now. And is at the same level.

I would suggest going to official Assassins Creed forums and making a request there.

Assassin's Creed & Brotherhood General Discussion - Forum Powered by Social Strata


----------



## rajsujayks (Jan 3, 2011)

Rohan_B said:


> dude i have completed the game on my PC and I have only one SAVE file!! On my PS3 I think i am on the same stage as you are but I dont think that the PS3 Savegame can be converted to a PC one!!



Yeah! I got a save game file from some website...But it's 100% done...So it's no use for me...And I don't think the PS3's save file will work either...Thank You for your attention though.. 



vamsi_krishna said:


> To have a Mission specific save file, you need to find a player who is playing the game now. And is at the same level.
> 
> I would suggest going to official Assassins Creed forums and making a request there.
> 
> Assassin's Creed & Brotherhood General Discussion - Forum Powered by Social Strata



Thank You...I'll try it...


----------

